# Gio1101Q



## Posk (Aug 17, 2017)

Just bought this snowblower (GIOVANNI SNOWBLOWER GIO-1101Q). It's looks in great shape. Was wondering if anyone here has one? Anyone can tell me how to do an oil change on this guy? There's no drain tube sticking out like a conventional snowblower.








Help is much appreciated.

**Winter is coming**


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Posk!
hmm..never heard of that brand name before!
You are likely the only person in this forum to own one..
although someone might own one with a similar engine that might be able to help you with the drain plug issue..

I googled the brand, and discovered they have been around since 2008!
https://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/32691-0-1.html
im surprised they go back that far..they probably arent being made anymore..
Did you buy this new or used?

I will add the name to the list:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its possible were made for one year only, 2008:

https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/gio-bikes-c275190.html

All refernces I have found only say 2008..interesting.

nope! hold on..this is from 2012. might be only in Canada though.

GIO TRACK DRIVE SNOWBLOWER 11HP CVT ? Brand NEW- 2012! CLEARANCE : free classifieds canada : Canada Defipedia

Posk, are you in Canada?

Scot


----------



## Posk (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply guys! I bought it second hand, was cheap and seems to works well, great condition. No support for this model though! Yep I'm in Canada. Was hoping to find another owner, if they were only sold in Canada, might explain the lack of support / online info.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Looks like a rebranded cub cadet if you ask me.:icon_whistling: anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Looks like a rebranded cub cadet if you ask me.:icon_whistling: anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


No, nothing to do with Cub Cadet..
the only similarity is yellow paint. 

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Posk 

I tried to do some research on those for someone else last year and there isn't much out there on them. They are about as Chinese as you can get and I didn't find any source for parts or support, sorry.
.


----------



## Posk (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate the reply guys. I also found the model under this name : Wombat SF11
It's the German equivalent to GIO. Same snowblower. I didn't find an owner manual even searching Wombat SF11 handbuch (manual according to Google translation). I'll continue my research.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Take good care of it. Drive it till it breaks. Throw it away. Buy a name brand that is supported. Ariens, Toro, Honda , Yahama etc.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or a good used one as they all have support and parts available.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Posk said:


> Just bought this snowblower (GIOVANNI SNOWBLOWER GIO-1101Q). It's looks in great shape. Was wondering if anyone here has one?......


Looks like alibaba will sell you these by the truckload
https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/11hp-zongshen-snow-blower.html

I searched for the name on the engine ZONGSHEN
Interesting... Harley Davidson are partnering with them to get their motorcycles into China
Just google jongshen for details

As for the oil change... if the oil drain is set back over the machine you only have a couple of options.
1) Let it drain all over the place ..or..
2) Get one of those screw-in flexible extensions and be as quick as you can be sticking it in as soon as you pull off the drain plug.
There are many folks who make them... this was just the first link I found...I'm sure you don't want to wait 2 months for shipping.





3) there are also some flexible drain funnels that try to do the same thing if you google "oil drain extension funnel". You basically wedge them under the oil drain and hope for the best.


----------



## Drew.b88 (Dec 3, 2017)

Posk said:


> Just bought this snowblower (GIOVANNI SNOWBLOWER GIO-1101Q). It's looks in great shape. Was wondering if anyone here has one? Anyone can tell me how to do an oil change on this guy? There's no drain tube sticking out like a conventional snowblower.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLb9H-TRLw
> ...




Hey Posk,

I just bought the same snowblower (Gio 1101q) used off kijiji. 

I have an extension I can use to change the oil...but just wondering, how much oil dd you put back into the engine. 

Of course it didn’t come with a manual and I had no luck finding the manual online.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

check this website, think what you have is their GH Series engine

Manual-Chongqing Zongshen General Power Machine Co., Ltd.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its a honda gx340 clone and a honda gx340 takes 1.16 quarts of oil


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

these are 100% Chinese clones knockoffs with different branding/naming as i think theyre coming out of one factory, they retail for about $400-$500 canadian sold by small independent companies(akin to shady used car salesman) that sell all chinese imports like scooters, atv, mini bikes etc. afaik reputable dealers dont bother w/these china clone imports. newer style has a center light w/plastic shroud across handle bars.
youll see them advertise on kijiji and they come in red or yellow, light, 196-208 cc engine and a non existent warranty(theyll never honor it and/or give you excuses/runaround)


----------



## Snow12Man! (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey Drew and Posk, did you find the manualÉ


----------



## Make it run (11 mo ago)

Snow12Man! said:


> Hey Drew and Posk, did you find the manualÉ


I have the same blower. Couldn't find anything about it, but this 
*Yard Man 317E733E401 (1997)*
is exactly the same, and info on that one is plentiful. Cheers !!!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Make it run said:


> I have the same blower. Couldn't find anything about it, but this
> *Yard Man 317E733E401 (1997)*
> is exactly the same, and info on that one is plentiful. Cheers !!!


Yeah this was probably China ripping off the Ohio based MTD corporatoion by rebranding some of the low cost models produced through China factories and meant for non US markets....My guess is MTD lawyers quickly put the kibosh on imports to Canadian ports. 
Another thing to note is that Zongshen engine from that 2005'-10' era was probably a Yamaha based clone. At least I know that Yamaha had a joint venture with large Italian scooter manufacturer who incorporated Yamaha based cylinder architecture into scooter engines of this period (not GIO, but the engines probably made their way onto some GIO scooters)...These in turn were cloned by China Zongshen in that era. The other possibility is it's just another Honda GX clone.


----------

